# MSi



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone really work for them? I have been signed up with them since 08 never done an order for them. But they call me every few days asking to do evictions, or inspections etc. i blow them off, there inspections pay a full 20$ wow! but i never see anything on them and brokers are like MS WHO? lol.. just wondering:mellow:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Does anyone really work for them? I have been signed up with them since 08 never done an order for them. But they call me every few days asking to do evictions, or inspections etc. i blow them off, there inspections pay a full 20$ wow! but i never see anything on them and brokers are like MS WHO? lol.. just wondering:mellow:


We did for a while. Overall the experience was not horrible. They constantly cut our debris totals AFTER we cleaned the properties out. The pay took FOREVER to receive. We cut them loose because the pay took so long we just didn't feel like messing with them anymore.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Like CLHack, I used to work for them. My experience was O.K. as well. Started out with insurance loss rehabs. Did two of them and then they just kept asking to bid a ton of crap on Xactimate that never got approved. It was a little humorous as they would send the Xactimate report with the dollar amounts removed. I'd verify quantities at the property and then pull the dollar prices back out of Xactimate and send it back. I guess that's why mine weren't approved. They were looking for someone to do the work for pennies on the dollar. I mean come on, how stupid do you think I am? An insurance loss and an Xactimate report, what do you think a reputable, licensed contractor is going to charge?

Stopped that and did some preservation work and inspections on a case by case basis (only if I was working in that specific town). Did that for awhile and stopped that too. While I never had issues with debris count cuts, I also didn't do many trashouts for them either. 

My biggest bitch about them is they will use your capital to fund their business. Expect a minimum of 120 days on pay, regardless of what contract your sign or what they tell you.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I should also add, I didn't care very much for their work uploading. Seemed like too much of a hassle and waste of time to upload something simple like a grass cut.

Speaking of grass cut, they weren't the greatest about the two week reoccurring either. Then they'd send a recut 6 to 8 weeks later. That's not happening, but I'd bid at what I needed and eventually get it. Use a disclaimer on the bid though as the grass can grow quite a bit in 3-4 weeks it takes them to figure out how they screwed up and why the recuts weren't getting done.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

120 days for payment...I don't even like 30 days!


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes. The fee scale is a joke, the pay times are a joke, the upload process is a joke. I do NOT recommend them.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

I just sign with one that says they pay every week. I see if that true I let everyone know if are true to their word. I thought about MSI glad I didn't.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

greenivy said:


> I just sign with one that says they pay every week. I see if that true I let everyone know if are true to their word. I thought about MSI glad I didn't.


who pays weekly? the only one I know of was USBEST


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*AFAS pays weekly, but it is still net 30 or*



All Island Handy said:


> who pays weekly? the only one I know of was USBEST


net 21, you just get a check every week.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> net 21, you just get a check every week.


I miss understood, I thought he meant paid the week after completion,


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> I miss understood, I thought he meant paid the week after completion,


Look at the business model overall and I don't see how that is even possible.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

greenivy said:


> I just sign with one that says they pay every week. I see if that true I let everyone know if are true to their word. I thought about MSI glad I didn't.


 Actually there is one who pays daily... turn it in on monday before 11 its on that days paysheet for deposit on Tuesday...


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Damn i wish i can get the daily pAy


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to offer a 2% net 10 discount to my regular business accounts and they loved it. Now an example of how stupid the Nationals are in this business I offered that on the first few invoices I submitted to a national I was dealing with. After about the 4th invoice I get a call from them telling me to get this...............Stop threatening us with that 2%.....!!!!???? Idiots couldn't realize it was to their benefit.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Actually there is one who pays daily... turn it in on monday before 11 its on that days paysheet for deposit on Tuesday...


A national? How is that even possible?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> A national? How is that even possible?


 
ASONS....

Not sure if they qualify as a Nat... been a while since I worked for them.
But I do know they pay daily


----------



## Maryland BOTG (Nov 15, 2014)

WOW:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Asons is a regional and probably one of the better ones if there is such a thing. 

I would be concerned if my contractor needed daily pay.


----------



## rbsolutions (Mar 21, 2015)

*owner contractor*



ezdayman said:


> Does anyone really work for them? I have been signed up with them since 08 never done an order for them. But they call me every few days asking to do evictions, or inspections etc. i blow them off, there inspections pay a full 20$ wow! but i never see anything on them and brokers are like MS WHO? lol.. just wondering:mellow:


 this company will screw you , they say they take 20% what they do is send check late then take over 30 to 40% and leave you with chump change ., we dumped them rite out the door know they beg us to go do there work because no one else will . we will not ! let them die...


----------



## rbsolutions (Mar 21, 2015)

do not work for them you will get screwed


----------

